# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  فرق sql server و access از لحاظ استفاده کاربری ::: سوال در مورد استفاده از sql server

## me.enik

----------
این تاپیک ابتدا در قسمت مدیریت دیتابیس > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی قرار داشت.
ولی به دلیل جواب نگرفتن, مجبور شدم در این قسمت نیز مطرح کنم.
اگر به نظر مدیران این کار من اشتباه است, خواهش میکنم این تاپیک را پاک کنند.
----------

سلام.
راستش من میخواهم یه پروژه با دلفی بنویسم که توی اون از بانک اطلاعاتی sql server استفاده بشه.
حالا مشکل اینجاست.
من که قبلا با اکسس کار میکردم, خودش یه محیط داشت که جدول داشت و خیلی  قشنگ بود و توی اون جدول ها اطلاعات رو می ریختی و بعدا هم از اون استفاده  میکردی.

اما حالا که با sql server آشنا شدم, همچین جدولی رو ندیدم!!
توی چند تا مقاله دیدم که از کد نویسی توی خود sql server استفاده میکنند و با استفاده از اون کارشون رو راه میندازن.
1.حالا سوال من اینجاست که حتما باید داخل خود sql server کد بنویسی؟

2. یا مثلا یه جایی نداره که اونجا بتونی مثل اکسس ازش استفاده کنی ( داشتن جدول های آماده )؟
3. یا مثلا توی دلفی کد بنویسی و از اون جا ارتباط داشته باشی؟
آخه برای اکسس, می شد که توی دلفی کد بنویسی و دیتابیس هم تغییراتی بکنه.

راستی, سه تا سوال بود, ممنون میشوم اگر یه کم با توضیح هم باشه تا بهتر متوجه بشوم.

----------


## Beginner2013

سلام




> 1.حالا سوال من اینجاست که حتما باید داخل خود sql server کد بنویسی؟


منظورتون از داخل sql server چیه؟




> 2. یا مثلا یه جایی نداره که اونجا بتونی مثل اکسس ازش استفاده کنی ( داشتن جدول های آماده )؟


شما می تونید با استفاده از  SqlServer Managment به صورت دستی جدول هارو بسازید و مدیریت کنید.




> 3. یا مثلا توی دلفی کد بنویسی و از اون جا ارتباط داشته باشی؟
> آخه برای اکسس, می شد که توی دلفی کد بنویسی و دیتابیس هم تغییراتی بکنه.


بله




> ممنون میشوم اگر یه کم با توضیح هم باشه تا بهتر متوجه بشوم.


این تاپیک رو ببینید.

----------


## me.enik

> منظورتون از داخل sql server چیه؟


منظورم در داخل query بودش.

ممنون از جوابی که دادید.
ولی بعد از کلی جست و جو توی اینترنت, یه مقاله خیلی خوب پیدا کردم که برای اونایی که میخوان تازه شروع کنن, عالیه.
انشاالله برای بقیه افراد هم میزارم تا استفاده کنند.

----------


## me.enik

اینم اون چیزی که گفته بودم پیدا کردم و کارم رو راه انداخت :
لینک

امیدوارم کار شما رو هم راه بندازه!!

----------


## hp1361

سلام

توی اکسس ابتدا یک دیتابیس میساختی بعد داخلش جداول و گزارش ها و ... رو تعریف میکردی.حالا توی sql server هم رویه به همین منواله.اگه sql server  رو کامل نصب کرده باشی به SqlServer Managment  دسترسی خواهی داشت.بعد از باز کردنش دیتا بیس رو تعریف می کنی و زیر مجموعه هر دیتابیس جداول، گزارش ها، تریگر ها و... رو همانند اکسس تعریف میکنی.

اگه منظورت این بود که مثل اکسس براحتی بتونی جداول رو تعریف کنی که دیدیم که شبیه هم هستند و حتی راحت تر!

اگر هم به دستورات SQL آشنایی داشته باشی که خودت می تونی از طریق دلفی به sql server  وصل بشی و همین کارها رو با کد انجام بدی!(مطالعه کافی و کسب تجربه لازمشه) مثل تعریف دیتا بیس!تغییر و ویرایش، و حذف و درج اطلاعات و ....

موفق باشیم

----------


## me.enik

> سلام
> 
> توی اکسس ابتدا یک دیتابیس میساختی بعد داخلش جداول و گزارش ها و ... رو تعریف میکردی.حالا توی sql server هم رویه به همین منواله.اگه sql server  رو کامل نصب کرده باشی به SqlServer Managment  دسترسی خواهی داشت.بعد از باز کردنش دیتا بیس رو تعریف می کنی و زیر مجموعه هر دیتابیس جداول، گزارش ها، تریگر ها و... رو همانند اکسس تعریف میکنی.
> 
> اگه منظورت این بود که مثل اکسس براحتی بتونی جداول رو تعریف کنی که دیدیم که شبیه هم هستند و حتی راحت تر!
> 
> اگر هم به دستورات SQL آشنایی داشته باشی که خودت می تونی از طریق دلفی به sql server  وصل بشی و همین کارها رو با کد انجام بدی!(مطالعه کافی و کسب تجربه لازمشه) مثل تعریف دیتا بیس!تغییر و ویرایش، و حذف و درج اطلاعات و ....
> 
> موفق باشیم


سلام.
خیلی ممنون.
راستش تا قبل از اینکه اون مقاله که بالا لینکش رو گذاشتم رو بخونم, اصلا نمیفهمیدم که شما چی میگید!!
ولی از وقتی اون رو خوندم, تازه فهمیدم که اس کیو ال رو خیلی شاخه!!

ممنون از جوابتون.
ولی یه سوال.
فکر کنم بشه با همون دستوراتی که توی دلفی هستش, با اس کیو ال توی دلفی کار کنی.
منظورم دستوراتی هستش که دلفی خودش داره.
مثلا 
ADOTable1.Insert;

آخه توی اکسس که اینجوری بودش.
احتمالا توی اس کیو ال هم همین طوره.
درست میگم؟

----------


## me.enik

سلام.
آره, تست کردم, درست بود.
یعنی میشه اس کیو ال رو از محیط دلفی هم کنترل کرد.

ولی حالا یه سوال دیگه.
اگر بخوایم از دلفی کنترلش کنیم, هیچ محدودیت بوجود نمیاد؟
منظورم اینه که محدودیت نسبت به اینکه از توی خود اس کیو ال کنترل کنیم.

----------


## tiphooo

فقط سرعت دسترسی به اطلاعات در دیتای با حجم بالا سرعت کمتری خواهی داشت چون هر بار دستورات شما مجددا در SQLServer کامپایل می شوند و بعد خروجی می دهند (با زبان بسیار ساده)

----------


## me.enik

> فقط سرعت دسترسی به اطلاعات در دیتای با حجم بالا سرعت کمتری خواهی داشت چون هر بار دستورات شما مجددا در SQLServer کامپایل می شوند و بعد خروجی می دهند (با زبان بسیار ساده)


به همین دلیل میگم احتمالا روش استانداردی نیستش دیگه!!
راه دیگه ای وجود نداره؟

----------

